# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  How Much Money Could 3D Home Printing Save?

## Larry

So, I have a few buddies in the construction industry in Florida, where the majority of new homes now are constructed with concrete block.  As you may have read in the last few months there are several companies working on the 3D printing of the exterior walls of homes in concrete. One of these company's calls their method, Contour Crafting.   I decided to obtain some data from my friends, to see just how much the possible savings would be for such construction.  

*The Facts:*
A typical home is 2500 square feet, with exterior walls around 14 feet high on average.  This means we could just figure the average home in a square orientation would have 4 exterior walls of 50 feet a piece with an average height of 14 feet.  this equates to 2800 square feet of concrete block exterior wall frame.The cost of labor for putting up such a wall would be approximately 295 man hours, equaling a payout of $13,500 - $15,500 depending on your exact location.  Using a 3D printing apparatus would likely save at least 220 hours or 75% of the price = $9000-$11,000.  *- 9-11k* for thisThe Cost of materials would be slightly more expensive, as bock is typically cheaper than a concrete pour which would be somewhat more solid.  For a 2500 square foot home the typical cost of material is $4800.  With the pour that would be printed you would assume the material would only cost $3,000 more, so *+$3000* for this.Machinery.  The 3D printer would have to be brought in, rented and set up which would likely cost $4k or so if it can be completed within 2 days.  *+ $4,000*

If my calculations are at all close, the 3D printing of exterior walls of an average home would save approximately *$2,000 to $4000*, while also saving up to 10 days in time.  
Opinions or feedback is welcomed.

----------


## Volker

Hi Larry,

I just forwarded your calc to two Groups in LinkedIn. Hope that some professionals will share their thought here and there.

 What I think is missing in the calculation is having the Big Picture in mind: Not just comparing 1:1 (on Time&Money) but see the enhancements that could be brought in, like electronic in e.g. window frames, cable through the whole hose, water, power lines, ...

Cheers,
Volker

----------


## 3DPrintArchitecture

Great post!

Do you think that the 3D Print component would be an accessory for a concrete pump like http://www.crosspump.com/default.htm? If so, you might check to see how concrete pumping companies charge. 

3DPrintArchitecture

----------


## Volker

> Do you think that the 3D Print component would be an accessory for a concrete pump like http://www.crosspump.com/default.htm? If so, you might check to see how concrete pumping companies charge. 
> 3DPrintArchitecture


Reading this I just got Dirk Vander Kooij in mind "By combining different techniques, he was able to design an automated  but very flexible process. He taught a robot his new craft, drawing  furniture out of one endlessly long plastic string, made out of old refrigerators"  http://vimeo.com/17358934

This is what I meant with "Not just comparing 1:1 (on Time&Money) but see the enhancements that could be brought in" and break walls of thinking.

Cheers,
Volker

----------


## 3DPrintArchitecture

> Reading this I just got Dirk Vander Kooij in mind "By combining different techniques, he was able to design an automated  but very flexible process. He taught a robot his new craft, drawing  furniture out of one endlessly long plastic string, made out of old refrigerators"  http://vimeo.com/17358934... This is what I meant with "Not just comparing 1:1 (on Time&Money) but see the enhancements that could be brought in" and break walls of thinking.


The video you posted brings up the question - should there be a frame that supports the printer nozzle for the "house printer" or should there be one or more robotic arms that print the house? The reason why you want a frame is for the computer to know the position of the nozzle at all times. There are ways for the computer to know that position without a frame. Dirk probably isn't far from being able to put his robotic arm on wheels to make much larger structures or get multiple robotic arms to build in a cooperative way. I love this technology...

----------


## Volker

I do love this evolution in 3D Print too - daily new insights & views.

I am far away being a Technician to say how to reuse e.g. a concrete pump but someone made a quote (I hope the translation from German to English works):
"They all said: It's not possible. Then someone came who did not know that and just did it." - like Dirk Vander Kooij and his double reuse of roboter and refrigerator plastic. I came across his work in a German TV story - you can get most out of it even if you mute the German comment http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/v...astamuell-clip

Today I made another post:
3D printing bikes - turn old plastic into 3D printed objects

Different countries - different 3D Print Entrepreneurs - It really depends on your business model....

http://www.3ders.org/articles/201403...d-objects.html

Cheers,
Volker

----------

